# change of tracheostomy tube



## rgrimes

Is there a CPT code for changing a tracheostomy tube?

Thank you

Ruth Ann


----------



## jthweatt

Tracheotomy tube change PRIOR TO ESTABLISHMENT OF FISTULA TRACT - 31502.  If fistula has been established we bill the appropriate E/M code.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## kat70959

*trach tube change after fistula tract established*

Does anybody know what code to use for a tube change on a long standing tracheotomy? fistula tract has been established.


----------

